# Mausoleum



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work there my man. That will get alot of compliments. I built mine a couple years ago and it has been a great centerpiece every since. Really adds alot to the yard.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks awesome. Nice job.


----------



## Renali (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome job! What do your little ones think of Daddy's hobby?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks awesome. I hope to build one next year.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Renali said:


> Awesome job! What do your little ones think of Daddy's hobby?


They want to help dad paint. The wife and teen don't care but the two little ones ask all year long dad is it time for Halloween now? Can we put Halloween in the yard now?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks AWESOME!! Love the columns and pool noodle archway. The texture you got with the torch really adds to the realism. Great job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent job! That thing will look wicked cool on Halloween night.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Great detailed work the way i like.


Fantastic job.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work Steve!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice build! Great job!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I really like your attention to detail. Great job!!!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

You've been busy!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastic job. Very gothic. What did you use to paint the pool noodles? I find that I have to repaint my pool noodles every year because the paint just chips off.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Fantastic job. Very gothic. What did you use to paint the pool noodles? I find that I have to repaint my pool noodles every year because the paint just chips off.


I just used cheap latex paint.


----------



## tnhaunter (May 29, 2009)

looks great I really like the detail you got with the torch


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is just awesome! Great job!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Very VERY nice job!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice work.. Gotta get me one of those!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

very very nice


----------

